# Flat crest



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

I have just read in another thread about a bird displaying odd behaviour and meantions about the birds crest being flat..

My rescue chick is about 5-6 weeks old and I havent seen his crest up yet, it is really flat to his head, is this something I should be concerned about at this age ?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

When my babies were Young they didn't lift there's up 


heres a website that says what each position means 

http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

miracle has just started to lift his crest and she will be 8 weeks tomorow


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

sometimes back means they are content ? but if they are young its fine


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You generally read crest position with other behaviours, like swaying or hissing in an angry bird. Mine also have their crests down when they're relaxed. My Snickers was using his crest a lot from a young age though:









Down and happy









Up and curious









Up and cranky, usually their crest sits as far foward as possible when they're shocked/surprised/cranky/etc


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Theo had her crest up @ 3 weeks. 










If you wanna call that a crest, it's sort of! :lol:


----------

